# Big Jim's New One Piece Recurve Bow



## DWB (Apr 14, 2017)

I have become a fan of one piece recurves and was wondering if anyone has shot Big Jim's new recurve yet.  Do we have any photos  and is it listed on the website yet?


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi, are you talking about the Big Horn?  If so, his web site shows a few pics of it....


----------



## Jayin J (Apr 14, 2017)

Also, the Monarch is a new one piece bow and pics are on his web site as well...


----------



## DWB (Apr 14, 2017)

Talking about the Monarch.   Would love to get some feedback on this bow.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 14, 2017)

I have one, the first one, actually. It's a sweet bow. I love mine.


----------

